# Stuck at 20% body fat and need HELP to get my six pack



## damomc (May 13, 2012)

Hi all

I've been working hard towards my elusive six pack so after a months exercise and healthy eating I was some what annoyed to be exactly the same weight and body fat percent as before.

So thought I'd post here to see if anyone can help and let me know where I'm going wrong.

*My normal meals are as follows:*

*Morning*

PhD diet shake

Allbran or oats with skimmed milk and flax seed

CLA supplement

*Snacks / drinks*

Green tea

Banana

Almonds/other fruit and nuts

PhD Diet bar

*Lunch*

Chicken wholemeal sandwich

Apple

*Dinner*

Chicken breast

Wholemeal rice

*Workout*

Bcaas

PhD diet shake

*My workouts are as follows:*

Sat - chest, legs

Sun - 1hour bike or other cardio

Tues - abs, arms, back

Wed - rest

Thurs - legs, shoulders, abs

Fri - 30min cardio, leg raises

*My stats:*

Height 5'8"

Waist 33"

Weight 142.4lb

Body fat 20.2%

Water 56.8%

Let me know if any more detail is required, cheers.

My macros



A pic of me


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

What bodyfat % are you? You'll need to be in a calorie deficit to lose the fat so your abs show. Put your details into MyFitnessPal and it tells you how many calories you should eat a day to lose weight.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Need more info about yourself and macro.s for your diet mate.

Get that up and responses when follow em


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

You tried intermittent fasting, I found it worked well to help me loose some stubborn fat.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

damomc said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been working hard towards my elusive six pack so after a months exercise and healthy eating I was some what annoyed to be exactly the same weight and body fat percent as before.
> 
> ...


Without knowing macros and your bmr its hard to say for sure but I'd suggest you are eating too many carbs if.you're.trying to lose weight from 20% bf.

Replace the cereal for an omlette, replace the bread with salad/veg and replace the rice with veg.

You'll have enough carbs from fruit and veg to keep you going.

Just my opinion as I know dropping carbs low works well for me.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Without knowing macros and your bmr its hard to say for sure but I'd suggest you are eating too many carbs if.you're.trying to lose weight from 20% bf.
> 
> Replace the cereal for an omlette, replace the bread with salad/veg and replace the rice with veg.
> 
> ...


totally agree benjamin, i diet better with low carbs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

This is what my macros so far today are... All of my carbs were pwo



I have got 678 cals left lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> This is what my macros so far today are... All of my carbs were pwo
> 
> View attachment 96949
> 
> ...


I'd suggest 678 cals worth of meat!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd suggest 678 cals worth of meat!


Basically the same macros as my length then


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd suggest 678 cals worth of meat!


LOL, thats a given m8, i dont usually get much more than 220g protein anyway when dieting - i dont think much more than that is needed to hold onto my meagre amounts of muscle while in a defecit


----------



## damomc (May 13, 2012)

Thanks guys, I've added some more info to my post and will have to check my macros


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Stick at it.. Looking at that picture you first posted that would put anyone in a massive caloric deficit so you just need to be patient.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

damomc said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been working hard towards my elusive six pack so after a months exercise and healthy eating I was some what annoyed to be exactly the same weight and body fat percent as before.
> 
> ...


you having a laugh your about 10 stone and want to cut?

Are you going for the look below?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

is that photoshopped?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

That is so fake!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> is that photoshopped?


Must be


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

HAWT


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

just googled it for a example its 99% fake though


----------



## damomc (May 13, 2012)

Lol that's scary, all I want is a six pack and to replace the fat with muscle.



Rq355 said:


> you having a laugh your about 10 stone and want to cut?
> 
> Are you going for the look below?


----------



## damomc (May 13, 2012)

Thanks Ben, would sweet potatoes be a suitable veg?



Ginger Ben said:


> Without knowing macros and your bmr its hard to say for sure but I'd suggest you are eating too many carbs if.you're.trying to lose weight from 20% bf.
> 
> Replace the cereal for an omlette, replace the bread with salad/veg and replace the rice with veg.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

damomc said:


> Thanks Ben, would sweet potatoes be a suitable veg?


no


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

damomc said:


> Thanks Ben, would sweet potatoes be a suitable veg?


They are good for you yes but are of course mainly carbs. Have them by all means but try and limit them to days you train and don't have loads. Greens would be a better option.


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

good advice on here - but if you are 10st wouldnt you want to bulk and add a little meat on your frame before you cut back down. just saying because you will end up being around 8st in your quest to get abs! that might not be a good or healthy look!


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

How many calories is in a diet whey scoop isn't that a meal replacement and then oats ontop of that?


----------



## samcorin (Sep 26, 2012)

damomc said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been working hard towards my elusive six pack so after a months exercise and healthy eating I was some what annoyed to be exactly the same weight and body fat percent as before.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute, you are 5'8, 142.4 lb and 20%bf? How did you get the bf estimate? (you cannot get an accurate bf reading and some calculators are completely useless)


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Uploading a picture would probably be a good idea OP


----------



## damomc (May 13, 2012)

I have some bf scales but could be wrong, although I still have a belly and no abs so need to fix that



samcorin said:


> Wait a minute, you are 5'8, 142.4 lb and 20%bf? How did you get the bf estimate? (you cannot get an accurate bf reading and some calculators are completely useless)


----------



## damomc (May 13, 2012)

Cheers Ben will get some greens on the weekend



Ginger Ben said:


> They are good for you yes but are of course mainly carbs. Have them by all means but try and limit them to days you train and don't have loads. Greens would be a better option.


----------



## damomc (May 13, 2012)

Added a pic to my post



murphy2010 said:


> Uploading a picture would probably be a good idea OP


----------



## damomc (May 13, 2012)

I normally have one or the other



Mrwalker said:


> How many calories is in a diet whey scoop isn't that a meal replacement and then oats ontop of that?


----------

